# Sportsman Masters 207



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Has anyone rode in a Sportsman Masters 207? I have looked at them and most seem to be speced out with a 115 hp motor when max is a 150 hp. The 115 just seems a little low to me for a 20 ft 2k lb hull. There are performance ratings from Yamaha for the 115 and 150 but I would like to hear first hand experience with the 115 and what you thought of the hull.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

I looked at them as well as a couple other brand 20' boats and all the dealers are ordering them in with 115's trying to hit a price point. Me personally I would go up to the 150 if for no other reason resale value alone. You wont have to work it as hard and also the hole shot. Price wasnt that much more considering. JMHO and good luck. AU


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

What other boats did you look at and what did you end up purchasing?


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Haven't purchased yet but I liked the Skeeter bay and Key West the most. The sportsman leaning post was perfect for the wife but low for me and I didnt like the exposed rod tubes in anchor locker and small gunnels. Skeeter has wide gunnels but no rod lockers which I perfer as I like to be able to run all the way around boat w/o stepping down and rarely use rod lockers anyway due to rod length and enough rod holders in cc. This is JMO and there are many makers in this size just find the ones layed out the way you like and ride them all as they all skemp somewhere.


----------

